

First Node.js Secure Development Training is April 30, at Portland - daviddias
https://blog.liftsecurity.io/2014/03/28/Secure-Development-Training-Coming-To-Portland

======
daviddias
[https://blog.liftsecurity.io/2014/03/28/Secure-
Development-T...](https://blog.liftsecurity.io/2014/03/28/Secure-Development-
Training-Coming-To-Portland)

The team has been hard at work designing a great training experience and we
are proud to announce that the first live edition of the Node.js Secure
Development Training will be on April 30, in Portland, OR.

Tickets are going to be released April 1st, register your interest today! As
this event will have extremely limited seating!

[https://ti.to/lift-security/node-sec-dev-portland](https://ti.to/lift-
security/node-sec-dev-portland)

